# What leader for braid main line?



## Agent009 (Jan 3, 2012)

Ok, have just purchased a pfleuger trion 2-4kg rod and a stradic 2500 ci4 reel. Picked up 5lb power pro braid for main line but was a bit unsure on what to get for the leader...mono? Braid? Flurocarbon?

Thanks


----------



## Thegaff (Apr 19, 2011)

Id be going fluro but it is some what expensive.


----------



## Agent009 (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks mate.

Also I'm new to braid and have just read that a mono backing is required. But then I've read others who've said use electrical tape instead.

What should i do? I have 140vmetres of 5lb braid.

Cheers


----------



## Agent009 (Jan 3, 2012)

Nope the stradic only comes with the one spool


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

OP:
I have reels spooled entirely with braid. No problems, but is a bit expensive. I think cost is the main reason that people say to part fill with mono (or electrical tape - haven't heard that one before) then fill with braid.
Do you have another reel about the same size? Fill that with the braid then top up with backing (for 5 lB braid I'd probably use 8 lB mono backing - or more 5 lB braid...) then transfer that to your reel. If you don't have another reel (or a mate with one, and an empty spool) most tackle shops will fill it for you if you buy the line from them.
As for leader: Don't use braid as leader. If you were to do this you might as well just tie your lure straight to your mainline.
If you are fishing very clear water go the flourocarbon. If you are fishing dirtier water you can use plain (cheap!) mono.
Get a few different spools of leader material too, and use whatever suits the situation. Go heavier around oyster covered rocks, go lighter on sandy / mud bottoms with few / no snags. Many of us change our leader every time we go fishing, and possibly during sessions as well. Changing the backing isn't as simple.


----------



## exp2000 (Jul 9, 2011)

Agent009 said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> Also I'm new to braid and have just read that a mono backing is required. But then I've read others who've said use electrical tape instead.
> 
> ...


A complete braid fill can spin on a smooth metal spool. Electrical tape wrapped on the spool allows grip to prevent this.
Unlike mono braid also holds moisture so I would also suggest applying wax to metal spools to prevent corrosion.

Braid is very thin so it takes a lot to fill a spool so mono backing is sometimes used as a filler with braid as a topshot.
Since you are talking 5lb braid, I don't imagine you are fishing for anything which is going to peel off your 140 meters so this is probably your best option.
~


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

The spool's 100% aluminum so no wax needed. You do however need the tape or mono because braid will slip. As for the leader, mono or fluoro will provide a little stretch for shock absorption as well as abrasion resistance and reduced visibility. You'll need to know how to tie a leader knot. I use the slim beauty and find it excellent


----------



## Agent009 (Jan 3, 2012)

spork said:


> OP:
> I have reels spooled entirely with braid. No problems, but is a bit expensive. I think cost is the main reason that people say to part fill with mono (or electrical tape - haven't heard that one before) then fill with braid.
> Do you have another reel about the same size? Fill that with the braid then top up with backing (for 5 lB braid I'd probably use 8 lB mono backing - or more 5 lB braid...)


I don't think you would use 5 lb braid as backing...this defeats the purpose as I understand the whole purpose of backing is to stop braid from slipping on spool.

I'll probably just use some cheap 8lb mono and do 10 - 15 cycles of that before filling the spool with my 140 meters of braid.


----------



## exp2000 (Jul 9, 2011)

scater said:


> The spool's 100% aluminum so no wax needed.


http://www.jerry-brown-industries.com/841.html



> Corrosion Prevention: An ounce of prevention for the reel.
> 
> Spectra® has a very long useful life, years, unless seriously mechanically damaged. On its own, Spectra® does not ever cause any reel spool corrosion, but salts in water, over a long period, can. Aluminum reel spools are not corrosion proof. The anodizing process often is more for looks than for long-lasting corrosion resistance. For added protection, we suggest that you wax and buff the empty spool with a good carnauba car wax before putting on line for the first time. Neutral color Kiwi Shoe polish works also. This high-melting temperature wax helps by sealing the porous surface of the aluminum spool against saltwater penetration and subsequent corrosion


I worked this one out myself after seeing a lot of eBay reels with coroded spools. Stood to reason that unlike mono, the braid was holding the salt. Nice to know I am doing the right thing. I use wax furniture polish but surfboartd wax is probably more resilient. Since there ain't no cure for a pitted spool, I practice prevention.

I service all my own reels and do some mods as well so I do have an interest in these things.
~


----------



## Agent009 (Jan 3, 2012)

scater said:


> The spool's 100% aluminum so no wax needed. You do however need the tape or mono because braid will slip. As for the leader, mono or fluoro will provide a little stretch for shock absorption as well as abrasion resistance and reduced visibility. You'll need to know how to tie a leader knot. I use the slim beauty and find it excellent


Thanks Scater.

I'll definitely use mono as backing. For the leader knot, you mentioned a slim beauty. I was just planning on using a 'double-uni' (as this is one I'm familiar with). Is there any advantage of using slim beatuy over the double uni?

Also, do you use the same knot for tieing the backing (mono) to the main line (braid)? I'm guessing this knot is equally as important.

And finally, what knot would you use for tieing backing to spool?

Cheers, this thread has been most useful.

Agent009


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

Agent009 said:


> I'll definitely use mono as backing. For the leader knot, you mentioned a slim beauty. I was just planning on using a 'double-uni' (as this is one I'm familiar with). Is there any advantage of using slim beatuy over the double uni?


Depends on line size. Under 10lb uni to uni is fine. Over 10, the uni to uni tends to get caught on guides often. Slim beauty will work better in that case.



Agent009 said:


> Also, do you use the same knot for tieing the backing (mono) to the main line (braid)? I'm guessing this knot is equally as important.


Uni to uni is fine for this



Agent009 said:


> And finally, what knot would you use for tieing backing to spool?


Arbor knot is fine here.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

A double Uni is fine, I just find a slim beauty more streamlined going through the guides.


----------



## Agent009 (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks Brett/Scater!

Now to google Arbor Knot and Slim Beauty (could be interesting)...


----------



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

My 2 cents 

I've recently been using the Black Magic 10lb Fluorocarbon leader line and it has been awesome! It can come off looking expensive but you'll notice your catch rate will improve rather than using the standard monofilament leader...from my experience.

Cheers!


----------



## Agent009 (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks Ryan for the tip.

I purchased Sunline FC Rock but I'll have a look at Black Magic next time round!


----------

